# I enter a picof my ROJO ^_^



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's not the ideal picture you'd think of when you think of a Betta picture contest, but I couldn't resist due to his pose. I hope you all enjoy this picture as much as I do. Also, if you vote for him when the voting begins, THANKYOU!!! ^_^


----------

